# looking for help in mt. clemens area



## michigancutter (Feb 12, 2008)

not only having hard time finding salt but my trans took a crap today too. looking for someone to push 5 lots all with in 5 blocks of each other. All lots are small to medium size would take about 1 1/2 hours to plow. thanks mike


----------



## Enviouslawns (Dec 13, 2007)

Where at in mt.clemens i do some stuff at 23 n gratiot


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Darn I could do that but that lot sound too big for my case 222 with snowplow.

Did you find anyone to clear lots for you?


----------



## michigancutter (Feb 12, 2008)

Enviouslawns;515290 said:


> Where at in mt.clemens i do some stuff at 23 n gratiot


downtown mt. clemens betwwwn chuch rd and joy on gratiot ave


----------



## michigancutter (Feb 12, 2008)

Milwaukee;515299 said:


> Darn I could do that but that lot sound too big for my case 222 with snowplow.
> 
> Did you find anyone to clear lots for you?


no not yet still trying but thanks for the reply


----------



## michigancutter (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks guys for the reply i did find someone to help me. Also like to thank kassin lawn for calling me back and setting me up with a sub. thanks plowsite.com


----------

